
Ask HN: Are You Using Windows 10 with Ubuntu (Or Another Linux)? - FrojoS
What has been your experience?
======
fturco
I'm using Windows 10 inside a QEMU virtual machine on a Gentoo Linux host
system. I need it in order to download e-books with DRM because Adobe Digital
Editions only runs on Windows. My QEMU configuration works pretty well. Anyway
I would greately prefer not to use any proprietary software.

------
sydcli
I am using Ubuntu and Mac OSX. I have a Windows 10 machine dedicated for
gaming which I don't really have much time to enjoy.

Windows 10 - so slow to start up. I don't like the UI design.

Ubuntu - fast, but somehow after upgrading to 18.04 my number key pad doesn't
work without running a command, so annoying. hardware support is still an
issue but there is always solution if you know how to use Linux

OSX - beautiful UI, very stable and fast experience. I am not a fan of Apple.
My Macbook Pro is the only Apple product I have and I can say it is worthy
price.

------
vkaku
I use Windows 10, Git for Windows (with Git Bash) and I'm productive.

Occasionally, I turn to VirtualBox. Either I'm doing something completely
Linux-related (mount points, loopback, linux-headers) or not at all.

I'm also trying out options like ImDisk but really wish Windows would allow -o
loop; Have used Docker with Hyper-V; Not used WSL yet. Plan to do so once
Microsoft add Linux FS mounting support.

As far as Ubuntu goes, no - not really a fan; I just seem to be liking Fedora
more these days.

------
Samon
Debian host, Ubuntu 18.10 and Win10 Pro guest VMs using VFIO passthrough for a
USB controller and GPU. I use the Ubuntu VM as my daily machine, with an RDP
session across to the Win10 VM when needed (I work remotely and my day-job is
heavily MS focussed). I run a fullscreen RDP session taking up a full virtual
desktop, so I effectively just flick between the two OSs with a keyboard or
mouse shortcut. On the rare occasions that I require GPU acceleration under
Windows I have a second GPU passed to that VM plugged into a second input on
my monitor, and a script to remap the USB controller. Basically dual-booting
but without shutting down either :)

------
ArtWomb
Typical setup in the past is to boot into Ubuntu on a persistent usb drive.
But i have been pleasantly surprised with my productivity using Google Cloud
Shell. It basically consists of a performant terminal in Chrome. But combined
with the Developers Console, it becomes a powerful environment for both
building and deploying server side applications and long running tasks. I'd
like to see more web based tools that allow for instant productivity when it
comes to common scenarios: serving some static file assets, locking secrets in
a vault, or calling third party APIs. There is much potential in this space ;)

------
_mrmnmly
After couple years on OSX, many years on linux, I've gone back (I was using
windows before I've started working as a developer) to Windows (10) - and I'm
very happy with it! WSL works great for my needs (Node.js / front-end
development mosty, but I run RoR / Python apps without any problems).

------
Artemix
I'm using Windows 10 Pro with Manjaro Linux 18 on a dual-boot AMD desktop
computer, with 1 SSD for Linux and 1 SSD for Windows.

\- I had to fix the time on windows to use UTC instead of localtime \- I had a
bit of trouble with ext2fs on windows, it tried a few times to format my disk.

Apart from that, I'm not noticing any serious problem

------
luhego
I am using Windows 10 alongside with Ubuntu 18.04 in a Dell XPS 15. It works
very well except for an issue I have already experienced in the past. When
trying to log in I am stuck in a loop. I can only login using Wayland. As a
workaround, I login in using the terminal but it is not optimal.

------
IronWolve
Win10 in a virtualbox on a Ubuntu workstation that I RDP into from my ubuntu
laptop. Best thing, RDP'ing into win10, I don't waste the cpu/memory on my
laptop running a vm.

I use to user opensuse on my workstation, but had an issue and just switched
to 18.10.

------
brensssss
win + lin makes me happy! :)

I use a win10 Lenovo desktop and a laptop running Zorin Lite, which is
basically Ubuntu 16.04 + xfce.

zorin lite is FAST, booting win10 feels like driving an old minivan.

Pretty much just use the win desktop for Adobe suite, Linux for everything
else!

I don't like using git on windows but that's purely emotional.

